
6 Ways Law Enforcement Can Track Terrorists in an Encrypted World - kawera
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/543896/6-ways-law-enforcement-can-track-terrorists-in-an-encrypted-world/
======
tired_man
The article seems to forget that encryption isn't a requirement to perform
evil actions.

Code words/phrases and various ciphers have been used to pass information and
make plans for hundreds of years. They don't require any encryption
whatsoever.

